# lost snake



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea, my snakes gone, ummm where would it be ? its like in my room, or in my house soemwhere


----------



## BeastModeBusiness101 (Mar 2, 2005)

mrodge said:


> yea, my snakes gone, ummm where would it be ? its like in my room, or in my house soemwhere
> [snapback]916591[/snapback]​


oh lordy lordy...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

If I were you, I'd verify every room one at a time, and seal the door when you do. Look everywhere!! under everything, between everything....you know what I mean. But do it carefully not to harm the little fella.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

any way i can lure him to one spot,a nd is there any specific spot he could be?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

k well, i heard people found them in water bowls so i put out my water bowl but the heater, ti also has a den


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

mrodge said:


> k well, i heard people found them in water bowls so i put out my water bowl but the heater, ti also has a den
> [snapback]916839[/snapback]​


have you found your snake yet?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

hope u find your pet


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

nah my parents saw him run aroud the room tho and when they went to grab him he scatter behinbd my dresser


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

mrodge said:


> nah my parents saw him run aroud the room tho and when they went to grab him he scatter behinbd my dresser
> [snapback]919730[/snapback]​










run :rasp:


----------

